
What's wrong with Android kernels? - wicket
https://leste.maemo.org/Leste_FAQ#What.27s_wrong_with_Android_.28vendor.29_kernels.3F
======
pjmlp
Android Linux has long stopped being just a fork, plenty of features would
never land on upstream.

[https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/modular-
syst...](https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/modular-system)

[https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/hal](https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/hal)

[https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/configstore](https://source.android.com/devices/architecture/configstore)

